# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  سوق الانتقالات   الميركاتو الصيفي 2013-2014

## امام اباتي

*

ديفيد مويس مدرب للمان يونايتد لـ 6 سنوات  
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22470636

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*

ماريو جوتزه من دورتموند للبايرن

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*

يورنتي رسميا لليوفي فالصيف ،، بيوقع العقد بعد مايخلص موسمه مع بيلباو

http://www.juventus.com/juve/en/news...n2013_llorente

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*

اقالة روبيرتو مانشيني من تدريب السيتي 

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*

جدد عقده مع النادي لسنة اخرى

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*

كليشي جدد عقده مع السيتي لأربع سنوات 

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*

رسمياً : إقالة جوزيه مورينهو .

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*

رسمياً : ماتزاري يغادر فريقه ( نابولي ) نهاية الموسم الحالي

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*

 جدد عقده للنادي سنة اخرى 

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*


رسميآ : امآوري يجدد عقده مع بآرمـآ حتى 2016 


توني بولس 8 سنوات عمل مع ستوك .. والحين يتركه 



بيلجريني رسمياً خارج أسوار ملقا نهاية الموسم .. ! 




برشلونة يجدد عقد المدافع ادريانو لـ مدة 4 سنوات وينتهي العقد في 2017




الأسطورة بونيرا أبو 31 سنة جدد عقده مع الميلان سنتين 




رسمياً : ميلان يشتري عقد المدافع " زاباتا " لمدة ثلاث مواسم , ينتهي في 2016 




رسمياً : ريو فيرديناند يجدد عقده مع مانشستر يونايتد لغاية عام 2014




مارك هيوز يتعين كمدرب لستوك سيتي








*

----------


## امام اباتي

*

كابتن رومانيا ولاعب شاختار رافازان يوقع عقد لمدة سنة مع وستهام




جواو موتينهو ٢٥ مليون يورو 
وجيمس رودريجيز ٤٥ مليون يورو 

من بورتو الى موناكو 

بعقد 5 سنوات 

المصدر . و . 




رسمياً : اقالة ستراماتشوني من تدريب الانتر 


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*

المدافع اليوناني سوكراتيس باباستاثوبولوس ينتقل من فيردر بريمن إلى بروسيا
دورتموند بعقد لمدة 5 مواسم وبشكل رسمي !



رسميا : "الطباخ" رافا بينتيز يوقع لنابولي لمدة عامين 




رسمياً : والتر ماتزاري مدرباً للانتر



الاسباني ماركوس آلونسو الظهير الايسر من بولتون الى الفيولا مجاناً بعد انتهاء عقده 
طبعاً اللاعب اجتاز الفحوصات الطبية 
اللاعب من ناشئي ريال مدريد


رسمياً : سيرجيو اغويرو يُجدد عقده مع مانشستر سيتي لغاية عام ٢٠١٧




رسميا : سقراط بابستاتوبولوس إلى بروسيا دورتموند لمدة 5 سنوات مقابل 9 ملايين يورو
 




رسمياً : مدافع ليفربول داني ويلسون يغادر الى هارتس الاسكتلندي بعقد دائم




*

----------


## امام اباتي

*

رسميـا : كالو توريـه من السيتـي إلى ليفـربول 



ريكاردو كارفاليو يضم إلى موناكو الفرنسي في انتقال حر




رسميا فيلبي سانتانا من دورتمند الى شالكه بعقد ينتهي عام 2016 ..




هيوز مدرباً لـ ستوك سيتي 




دياكيتي من لاتسيو لـ سندرلاند



مصدر1
مصدر2 





فالكاو لـ موناكو




ماركوس الونسو 
من بولتون الى الفيولا في انتقال حر 



الصربي فيليب ديوريسيتش من هيرنفين الهولندي إلى بنفيكا البرتغالي 









*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا جزيلا الحبيب امام

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكووووور على المجهود 
*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*مشكور يا امام على المجهود الرائع ودمت موفور الصحة
*

----------

